# Must Shed Dead Skin: B13 Suspension Saga



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

O.K. guys, after numerous posts about my quirky and problematic OEM suspension (153k on everything underneath), I've come to the fork in the road and in one direction, there's replacing the OEM struts with KYB GR-2s riding on stock springs, then there is a pricier way to go which is to break the entire friggin bank and get coilovers/adjustables. KYB GR-2s are a feasible and affordable buy for me right now, but a lowered b13 is not only sexy but the ride is everything I could ask for. Beyond that, I need a little more info about what I can expect from a GR-2 ride. Bad thing about lowering my B13: 13" steelies have to go (more $$ to spend). My question: is lowering worth it?? Mind you, the car is not a ricer or a racer, its just a beater but is in good enough condition that it does not deserve to be riding on crap. 

Can anyone help me find an affordable lowering package? OR can anyone tell me why I should just go GR-2 and call it a day? Help me  Until then, the saga continues............


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Try looking here: http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=77408
Apparrantly these are very good  .


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

those are the best and only springs certified by Kojima for the B13.That tells you something.Dont mount onto GR2s though.Go to www.pst.com and get AGXs.Or maybe some used ones from the classifieds.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

danifilth said:


> those are the best and only springs certified by Kojima for the B13.That tells you something.Dont mount onto GR2s though.Go to www.pst.com and get AGXs.Or maybe some used ones from the classifieds.


Cost? I am on a budget right now but I just want to know how much I can plan on spending at the least.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

the Hypercos are $269 a set and there is only around 19 left.This is the final time to purchase these after this everyone is SOL.The struts brand new cheapest would be the price stated earlier $389 shipped on AGXs at www.pst.com


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

danifilth said:


> the Hypercos are $269 a set and there is only around 19 left.This is the final time to purchase these after this everyone is SOL.The struts brand new cheapest would be the price stated earlier $389 shipped on AGXs at www.pst.com


Mr Filth I wish I had $269. Well I guess I missed out on a good deal but then again $389 doesnt sound as bad as I thought and I guess thats what I can look at paying if I do decide to go that route. So, this set I guess covers all four corners right? I am new at this when it comes to adjustable equipment. What else would I have to buy? Springs? How much do they cost???


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

well this is when you have to ask yourself........What do I want out of my suspension?Is adjustability worth it?Then get Coilovers and and AGXs.You probably dont need that kind of adjustability so for a great decent strut/spring combo the Hyperco springs and the AGXs are your best bet.Fact is all the conventional springs on the market are worse than OEM and the struts on the market are no good either.It seems KYB makes the best for price and labor.Problem is the GR2s are OE replacements which means you are going to use your stock springs or they are gonna get blown quickly.If all you want is standard little better than stock setup than order some GR2s and throw on your stock springs.If they are shot look for a partout or send them to Suspension Techniques and they can heat treat them.But if you want nicer handling better cornering and overall great setup that is still comfortable the Hyperco spring on the AGXs is it.Also before you go buy anything make sure it is the struts and springs that is giving you problems.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Get the motivational setup, it's the best


danifilth said:


> well this is when you have to ask yourself........What do I want out of my suspension?Is adjustability worth it?Then get Coilovers and and AGXs.You probably dont need that kind of adjustability so for a great decent strut/spring combo the Hyperco springs and the AGXs are your best bet.Fact is all the conventional springs on the market are worse than OEM and the struts on the market are no good either.It seems KYB makes the best for price and labor.Problem is the GR2s are OE replacements which means you are going to use your stock springs or they are gonna get blown quickly.If all you want is standard little better than stock setup than order some GR2s and throw on your stock springs.If they are shot look for a partout or send them to Suspension Techniques and they can heat treat them.But if you want nicer handling better cornering and overall great setup that is still comfortable the Hyperco spring on the AGXs is it.Also before you go buy anything make sure it is the struts and springs that is giving you problems.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Get the motivational setup, it's the best


From TireRack.com, I found AGX's and Eibach Sport (?) springs. I am probably going to install these myself so labor isnt something I am worried about. I don't know if you consider this a good setup but it is a workable price for me: about $700 or less shipped. Rounding out my venture, I'd like to hopefully put some 15" B14 rims on the car and wrap them with something nice and affordable. The max I am willing to spend on this project assuming all goes well: $1200. Not including control arm bushings I plan to get as well :thumbup: 

Yes, I want something that handles nicer. And yes, my struts are the culprit for many of my suspension woes. My car wallows a bit too much, high speed driving/lane changes/merges are a pain because my struts can't balance the weight transfer properly throughout. I thought the GR-2s would give me what I want without lowering, but since reading all your posts and seeing how stiff a friend of mine's 200sx is (but his setup was $1800), maybe this is the way to go. Let me know what you think and what (besides Falken Azenis, I know) would be a good tire to wrap around some B14 15 inchers.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> From TireRack.com, I found AGX's and Eibach Sport (?) springs. I am probably going to install these myself so labor isnt something I am worried about. I don't know if you consider this a good setup but it is a workable price for me: about $700 or less shipped. Rounding out my venture, I'd like to hopefully put some 15" B14 rims on the car and wrap them with something nice and affordable. The max I am willing to spend on this project assuming all goes well: $1200. Not including control arm bushings I plan to get as well :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I want something that handles nicer. And yes, my struts are the culprit for many of my suspension woes. My car wallows a bit too much, high speed driving/lane changes/merges are a pain because my struts can't balance the weight transfer properly throughout. I thought the GR-2s would give me what I want without lowering, but since reading all your posts and seeing how stiff a friend of mine's 200sx is (but his setup was $1800), maybe this is the way to go. Let me know what you think and what (besides Falken Azenis, I know) would be a good tire to wrap around some B14 15 inchers.


Jharris I'm a newb too and believe me I've done countless searches and a lot of reading on this board and the sr20de forums. The conclusion I came to is that the Hypercos are the spring that will give give you the best handling (paired with AGXs or Konis). What I learned is that these cars have very little suspension travel as it is and lowering will make your car bottom out a lot unless you get a spring with stiff enough rates. Hypercos are the only spring I could find that are up to the task. The spring you are talking about is the the Eibach Sportline and the general consensus is that they lower too much and are not stiff enough to compensate. To have a good setup (ie one that actually performs) with Sportlines or any off the shelf lowering spring you would need to pair them with shortened struts. But shortened struts are expensive, like $200 a corner I think. Before I decided on my setup I considered these:

1.Tokico Advanced Handling Kit $400-500 for springs and Tokico Blues struts.

Not a bad deal until you find out that the Blues suck and that you'd be getting AGXs eventually anyways. In the end you'd be paying like $800-900. Even then its still not as good as the Hyperco/AGX setup.

2. Prokit/AGX setup $169 + 389 = $558

I was seriously considering this as a budget setup but everybody who has Hypercos rave about how much better they are than Prokits. Plus Hypercos will only run you an extra $25-30 a corner, more than worth it.

3. Ground Control/AGX $400 + 389 = 789

Don't really need the adjustability. Could do without the clunking noises. People swear by this though.

These are the most common setups. I've also been warned to beware of cheap coilovers like Aerospeed or Dropzone and cheap springs like Intrax and Sprint. Don't even go there. Hyperco/AGX would be $658 altogether, similar to the money you mentioned above but way, waaay better. Nobody, but nobody will tell you that Sportlines are good for anything but slamming your car. There it is. Sorry about the essay, I just want my countless hours of research to go to good use. Check out this site out too http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraspringsandstruts.html. I found it an interesting read. Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> Jharris I'm a newb too and believe me I've done countless searches and a lot of reading on this board and the sr20de forums. The conclusion I came to is that the Hypercos are the spring that will give give you the best handling (paired with AGXs or Konis). What I learned is that these cars have very little suspension travel as it is and lowering will make your car bottom out a lot unless you get a spring with stiff enough rates. Hypercos are the only spring I could find that are up to the task. The spring you are talking about is the the Eibach Sportline and the general consensus is that they lower too much and are not stiff enough to compensate. To have a good setup (ie one that actually performs) with Sportlines or any off the shelf lowering spring you would need to pair them with shortened struts. But shortened struts are expensive, like $200 a corner I think. Before I decided on my setup I considered these:
> 
> 1.Tokico Advanced Handling Kit $400-500 for springs and Tokico Blues struts.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. you seem jus about right.. but seriously tho.. Motivational's setup is the best


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Yeah Motivational has a good setup but for the price I just cant justify that on a street car.Better to read Johnand's little how to on how to make your own shortened Konis.Please do not get any conventional spring for your B14.If you want to read horror stories read the stickies at the top of the page.Im serious.As for Prokits I had them on my B13 and I havent driven 2 miles on them since I got them.They have really low spring rates and my suspension is mush.Also if you plan on getting control arm bushings just go all the way with the Hyperflex kit and add some motor mounts.


----------

